# Big Booty Build



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

A little about me: My name is Mike, I'm a 23 year old Finance major at Penn State. I've been lingering around the forums for a couple years and never really contributed anything about my own vehicle I merely just read up on things I didn't quite understand. Time for a change!

The Car: It's an 2001 180 Quattro TT. I purchased the vehicle after a late night cruise in my wrangler left me in the backseat of a parked car. I picked the car up bone stock with just under 90k on it in October of 2011. The mods came that same week, slowly but surely it will be a fun stage 2 daily. 

The Wrangler:



It was time for boost. So a TT was in order.

When I brought her home:



I first picked up an air filter from Autozone, which has since been replaced, and fab'd a short ram intake together from pieces of a friends old set up. Fortunately I don't have pictures of this ugly set up.

I couldn't stand the look of the stock wheels. I wish I was fortunate enough to get the fat fives but this was not the case. So a change of color was in order.

Plasti-dipped my stock six spoke wheels:





and then the fun began:



2 Coils went. I was blessed enough that the previous owner never replaced them so I got them free from the dealership. I also fitted the car with some new NGK plugs.



I started having idling issues and did a visual scan of many of the hoses only to find a massive leak in the PCV system. 



I ordered a whole new system from 034 motorsports;





Install was brainless and it adds a bit of silicone under the hood. Unfortunately the idling issue persisted. After some research I pin pointed it down to one thing. The throttle body, and man was mine hideous.



I cleaned it up using carb cleaner and miraculously my idle went back to normal. But I got bored that same day and decided to do a little baking.







And installed:



It was time for more maintenance. I did the Timing belt accessory belt and water pump as well as a new thermostat and housing. No photos here.

As I said before I hated the stock wheels and had the urge to buy new ones so I pulled the trigger on a set of used Miro 349's I got for a great deal from a guy at my work. There was an air cooled VW event being held in the parking lot one day, and a guy named Brent (from Maryland) was there with old wheels from his 996. I scooped them up.







Being that they are 5x130 I needed adapters. So I bought H&R adapters for it, 25mm in the front 30mm in the rear if I remember correctly. Then I finally mounted the wheels.



Then it took a turn for the worst, I heard a slight tap upon start up which over a weeks time progressively got worse. It could only be one thing. The cam chain tensioner. So I replaced it the timing chain the half moon seal and gasket. Ahh the pleasures of variable valve timing. 

No photos of the actual process, but I know everyone loves some head.





While the valve cover was off, why not strip it and spray it. Decided on VHT wrinkle in black.



And again I hit more issues. While leaving my bosses stone driveway I bottomed out ridiculously hard, being used to the wrangler, and cracked my oil pan broke my dogbone mount in half and cracked my downpipe. So I got back to work.

Went with an oem pan, RAI Dogbone mount, and 42DD 3" catted downpipe.



Cracked stock downpipe which broke at the flex pipe:



New downpipe:



So after slaving away at the downpipe a reward was in order. Unfortunately its not a tank for bags. But it may be just as good.



Time for more goodies. I ordered a boost gauge. Yet again another easy install. I used an mk2 TT vent pod from osir and modified it a little and it fits super snug.





Then some front end lovin. FK badge-less grill.



And then the snow came.



After some 3rd gear cyclones the inevitable happened. My tires were shot.



So I replaced them with some directional tires and I am back on the road. 



The build continues... when I get back from school in the summer.


----------



## Peff (Dec 12, 2012)

What do you know about Jeri Sandusky... haha jk nice work keep it up and the pics are always appreciated


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bout time you start a build thread:beer:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Peff said:


> What do you know about Jeri Sandusky...


thanks, and he's my uncle.



PLAYED TT said:


> Bout time you start a build thread:beer:


I've been slacking for sure, I'm up at Main campus now. Lemme know if you are ever up ill be sure to buy you a :beer: or 20.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm usually in lock haven on Thursdays and hang out at my buddy's garage. That's like exactly in the middle of us I think.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Home for break means only one thing... Goin Gonzo. I have an appointment at 2. I'll follow up on the results.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

those tires look like summer tires...

hell to drive on snow...


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

yea they are directional. The car sits in the winter being as I am at school. Got my car tuned by Gonzo, went up to his shop today and met him personally. He's a good guy, and he can tune like a mofo. Pushin 23 lbs. through every gear now. The amount of power given by a simple flash is such a beautiful thing. That is all for spring break. Over summer I hope to accomplish by h2oi:

Shaved front bumper
FMIC
New steering rack (mine leaks)
Black roof
coils 
new catback


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice to see this thread up Mike. Gonzo is a solid dude. I'm glad you like your tune. Make sure you add Max's control arms and DV to that list. The DV will add more responsive boost to your setup. The rear control arms will give you a considerable bump in tire life. Especially when pushing them.

Car looks good :thumbup:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Control arms are a definite. I have a considerable amount of unwanted camber that needs to be addressed. Though I do have a forge splitter valve. I forgot to add that in my pictures/build. I'll toss a pic up for safe measures. I'm impressed with Gonzo's file as I may be the first with it. Its a new file that I do not think has seen the streets since his incident with uni. I will be adding springs to my wastegate in the near future. I see a huge drop in boost in second gear WOT but I do hold significantly more boost in every other gear.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

can gonzo do any emissions deletes i noticed with my tune the n249 was dumping boost alot. as soon as i deleted it the car was alot faster.... the wastegate springs help the car run more efficient and recover faster but i am willing to bed your major boost loss is do to the n249


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1fast2liter said:


> can gonzo do any emissions deletes i noticed with my tune the n249 was dumping boost alot. as soon as i deleted it the car was alot faster.... the wastegate springs help the car run more efficient and recover faster but i am willing to bed your major boost loss is do to the n249


Yes, he can do emissions deletes


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't think that's camber tearing up your tires like that...

get your toe checked...it should be what audi calls for .12 to .20 inches. 

I had mine dialed out (zero'd) before thinking less toe the better...it was ****in my tires up causing cupping and uneven wear despite already having control arms to dial out the excessive camber... last year I had the toe dialed back to .12, and my tires are sitting prettery now... 

check that toe


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yes, he can do emissions deletes


Then I would have it deleted

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

my tires previously had angled wear but what you see pictured is from 3 gear cyclones for like 3 minutes straight:laugh: I don't doubt I have toe issues whatsoever. As far as the n249 I've contemplated bypassing it. Does anyone with experience have any insightful words about it?

Personally I think I'm just experiencing wastegate creep but after a trip to home depot I will be able to tell you with confidence.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Krissrock said:


> I don't think that's camber tearing up your tires like that...
> 
> get your toe checked...it should be what audi calls for .12 to .20 inches.
> 
> ...


I'd have to disagree on some technicalities here Kris! His case and yours are different:

you began to have toe-related wearing issues as a result of dialing "0" static *combined* with a softly sprung setup (lots of movement). Since our rear suspension toes-out on compression, the movement that resulted from the softly sprung rear end, increased the dynamic toe changes towards toe out and began unevenly chewing your tires. 

His situation, judging from the tire picture, is mostly camber related! He probably still has a healthy dose of toe in, so if toe was the culprit in his car, the wear would be on the outside edge and also show sign of cupping that usually go hand in hand with toe issues. 

In any case, he desperately need rear adjustable lateral links. :beer:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> In any case, he desperately need rear adjustable lateral links. :beer:


That cannot be contested. I think I may know just the guy who can help me in that department.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

FatAce said:


> That cannot be contested. I think I may know just the guy who can help me in that department.


Hmm, let me think!!! :laugh:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Mike,

The 034 Motorsports silicone breather/pcv kit that you got.. did you pull the intake manifold off or just go in from the bottom side? I've got these hoses sitting in my house but just haven't been motivated enough to do it yet. 

Dish


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Dish

The kit isnt too difficult at all to install. I was able to just pull the bracket off the front of the intake manifold that holds the dipstick. With that pushed over to the side you can wiggle everything in. Maybe took me 45 mins all in all.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

FatAce said:


> Dish
> 
> The kit isnt too difficult at all to install. I was able to just pull the bracket off that front of the intake manifold that holds the dipstick. With that pushed over to the side you can wiggle everything in. Maybe took me 45 mins all in all.


Sweet! That's what I was hoping for. Actually going to have a free weekend so plan on getting a few things done while the wife is at work! Thanks!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Correct, it can be done without taking the manifold off.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

FatAce said:


> my tires previously had angled wear but what you see pictured is from 3 gear cyclones for like 3 minutes straight:laugh: I don't doubt I have toe issues whatsoever. As far as the n249 I've contemplated bypassing it. Does anyone with experience have any insightful words about it?
> 
> Personally I think I'm just experiencing wastegate creep but after a trip to home depot I will be able to tell you with confidence.


 
I've done the bypass and throttle response has improved greatly IMO. I'm not waiting for the ECU to close the DV whenever it feels like it. Of course, everything was on top of the block for me and easily accessible.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I know this may sound stupid but does 034 make a kit for people with emissions delete? I am doing mine this spring and I do not think I need all the included hoses.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

They do make a kit that routes to a catch can if you have one installed. Instead of the using the existing pcv it hooks up to where they have predetermined a catch can should be installed.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

so did you remove your headlights without taking off the bumper?


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Unfortunately not, that would have made the job ridiculously easy. I just have the bumper hanging there for that shot.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Schoooools out for the summer! That means progress to the tittybang. UPS man was kind enough to bring my birthday present to myself.

Treadstone TR18T FMIC:







Custom FMIC piping in the works. I'll post progress when I have the time.


----------



## Alcrerion (Feb 16, 2012)

What sort of modification did you have to do to the MK2 vent gauge ring from Osir?
Have any pictures of how you modified it?

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

FatAce said:


> Schoooools out for the summer! That means progress to the tittybang. UPS man was kind enough to bring my birthday present to myself.
> 
> Treadstone TR18T FMIC:


:thumbup::thumbup::beer: Lookin good! Can't wait to see the install.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Alcrerion said:


> What sort of modification did you have to do to the MK2 vent gauge ring from Osir?
> Have any pictures of how you modified it?


Unfortunately I do not as the phone with the photos on it went for a swim. As I recall all I did was cut and sand off the back tabs, then crimp little notches in the vent ring. That allowed it to sit flush and I JB welded the ring to the Osir ring. It turned out really well and I haven't had any issues with it, and it sits very flush. I can try and help you along if you PM me and are interested more.



drybar said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::beer: Lookin good! Can't wait to see the install.


Thanks man, it should be interesting. I can't decide if I want to have them done professionally or if I want to see what my good friend can do behind the mig.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

My wastegate actuator took a dump on me. Looks like I'll be pulling the trigger on a forge wastegate in the next few days here.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on something different then a forge wastegate. Stay tuned.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Well yet again I dropped more then a paycheck on toys. This one is well worth it though! 

 

 

 

 

 

I have other parts on the way, I'll add photos as they arrive and I'll keep this thread updated with progress as it happens. I'm currently working 7 days a week to support my filthy modification habit so I'm not positive when I will get the time to throw it in.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Got my injectors and gaskets in. Lines are in as well now I just need to find the time to wrench.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

A package from Frankenturbo came today.

Up-Pipe Adapter:




3" MAF Housing:




Turbo Inlet Pipe:




All the Goodies:


I now have everything excluding a new intake to start the build. A new intake will be purchased within the next few days. When it comes in, its go time.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I ordered a Neuspeed intake on wednesday and have yet to receive a shipping number.  When this comes in and I figure out what my management situation is the tear down will begin.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I started the tear down on the TT today. Not a ton of progress but it shouldn't be long until the turbo is in and spooling. My garage is not quite the normal.



F23



Strut bar off.



Downpipe dropped.



Intake, MAF, TIP, DV pulled.











More progress tomorrow, I'll continue to update this thread.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Turbos out.



Comparison.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Neb said:


> Nice work!


Thanks! Old manifold is out and the new one is in. I forgot to order new manifold bolts for the turbo to manifold so I had to stop for the night. I will be buying them tomorrow and hopefully should have a majority of everything in. Still waiting on an intake I ordered back in June to arrive. MJM Autohaus has been quite awful as far as customer service is concerned.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Picked up these bolts from a VW dealership as ECS no longer offers them.





They were 12.60 a piece which is actually cheaper then what ECS originally had listed if I remember correctly.

I will be working on the car tonight around 5pm EST and I hope to have most of everything buttoned up. I do not know if I need the 225 upper intercooler pipe to retain the function of my stock SMIC. We will see as soon as I get there. If I do it may be a few days until the first start.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

FatAce said:


> Thanks! Old manifold is out and the new one is in. I forgot to order new manifold bolts for the turbo to manifold so I had to stop for the night. I will be buying them tomorrow and hopefully should have a majority of everything in. Still waiting on an intake I ordered back in June to arrive. *MJM Autohaus has been quite awful as far as customer service is concerned*.


Yeah, not a fan


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dude, are those metal shavings in your DV/BOV?


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Dude, are those metal shavings in your DV/BOV?


It sure looks like it from the photo! I took the photo with the flash on and that's just a massive amount of pollen. I live and work in the woods.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

got alot of stuff done tonight but the heat was killing me so I took multiple breaks and cut work short. All that is left to do is throw the manifold in, bolt the turbo to manifold, throw the TIP back in and connect all the things attached to the TIP, and bolt the exhaust back in place. Also I need to get my hands on a 225 red upper intercooler pipe. If anyone has one laying around and wants to donate it to a good cause I would love you forever! Otherwise I would definitely purchase it from you :beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Good work, Keep it up!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

what's the size of the compressor inlet - i.e to fit a hose on


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

It is the same size as a 225 ko4. The 225 TIP is compatible with the f23. I am not 100% positive with the exact measurements, but I'm sure someone else can chime in.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Friday I received a nice little package in the mail. Tony (Boulderhead) sent me the last piece of intercooler piping I needed to retain the stock intercooler, until I have the time to put in the FMIC. Thanks again, you're the man!



Today I was also lucky enough to receive my management system. Courtesy of Doug at FrankenTurbo. He has been very helpful in the whole turbo swap process. He offered quick response times via email and a few helpful ideas on where my build should go. Without further a due:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice progress :beer:opcorn:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Nice progress :beer:opcorn:


Thanks!

Decided to pull the trigger on a new head unit. Picked up a kvt-617 flip out 7" headunit with navigation and iPod connectivity.





Stolen picture of how it will look installed.



I am hoping that I won't have to relocate my boost gauge to the drivers side air vent. We will see how it sits after the turbo is completed.


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

Damn dude you inspire me and I feel bad for dropping my car off for work today. Rock on.


----------



## bb-tt (Jul 2, 2013)

*ecs*

Hate to bash ecs but honestly my local Audi dealer is cheaper before shipping on stock parts, and then when you add in shipping it is a no brainer.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

FWDTT said:


> Damn dude you inspire me and I feel bad for dropping my car off for work today. Rock on.


 Thanks man! I appreciate the kind words. 

I pulled the trigger on a 42DD intake today from verdict. It's my first time dealing with them, but probably won't be the last. I need to score me a set of their billet injector cups.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

FatAce said:


> Thanks man! I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a 42DD intake today from verdict. It's my first time dealing with them, but probably won't be the last. I need to score me a set of their billet injector cups.


 Verdict guys are great to work with :beer: When you do the injector cups would be a good time to get an intake spacer since you will be pulling manifold to install the cups. You can see the spacer in this pic along with the shiny injector cups


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Verdict guys are great to work with :beer: When you do the injector cups would be a good time to get an intake spacer since you will be pulling manifold to install the cups. You can see the spacer in this pic along with the shiny injector cups


 I like the black intake manifold. I can't decide if I want to go that route or polished with black injector cups. The intake spacer is the powergasket sold on ecs right? The one I'm looking at is dyno proven for 10 ponies. 

Thanks again for the upper intercooler pipe! You're the man, Tony.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

FatAce said:


> I like the black intake manifold. I can't decide if I want to go that route or polished with black injector cups. The intake spacer is the powergasket sold on ecs right? The one I'm looking at is dyno proven for 10 ponies.
> 
> Thanks again for the upper intercooler pipe! You're the man, Tony.


 Might want to check with Noah or Phil on the injector cups as I believe the black cups have different thread. I got the intake spacer from 034 (link below). Most welcome for the turbo outlet hose.. Just happy someone will get some use from it rather than collecting dust in the garage. 

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-components-18t-intake-manifold-spacer-18t-phenolic-p-764.html


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I finally found some time to get to wrenching again. I have a small list of things to get finished. I got the turbo and manifold in tonight which wasn't so bad. I am still waiting on parts but when they come in its go time. I'm hoping that early next week will be time to crank her over.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice work :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

Great build progress! Looking forward to the final product!


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

I been thinking about doing the f23 swap as well let me know the results! Good work too keeping the TT world alive :beer: :beer:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words gentlemen. I finally got the intake I've been waiting for. 42DD. The guys at verdict are awesome with turn around time, this thing got here lightning quick.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Injector cups are offered in non-anodized (silver billet) finish and back anodized. Glad to see you got the intake fast! You will love it!

:beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Amazing progress! Lots of work man! 

Is the maestro easy to use at all? 

Following on IG now. 
I'm toplessTT


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Welp I'm back at it again. Stopped by to read my ECU and I'll be heading back after dinner to try and make some more progress.





Converted2VW said:


> Is the maestro easy to use at all?


I'm not positive yet, as I just registered my product today. I'll be sure to keep this thread updated with the ease of use. As far as registering it was simple!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I made a good amount of progress tonight, including:

TIP
All the vacuum lines associated with the TIP
Injectors
Intake
Read the ECU for Eurodyne
Cut the 225 Coolant return line to make it fit the 180
Put the 3 bar FPR back in (had the Gonzo stage 2+ flash previously which requires the 4 bar FPR)

The only things I have left to do are as follows:

Connect the DP
Flash the ECU
Rear passenger side caliper
Rotors
Pads
Fluids
Pressure test
Lots of :beer: to celebrate

Snapped a quick pic of the engine bay now. I'll get better pictures in the light next time.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice progress. :thumbup:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

The presentation... the mood lighting... It brings a tear to my eye :beer:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Well the tittybang finally got finished up last night besides the intercooler piping. The stock piping need an extension due to the new placement of the turbo. I'm having it towed to a local shop (PSI Proformance) tomorrow and they are going to fab piping for the tr18t core I've had sitting around since may. After that it should be game time!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Well a week later than intended the TT made it to the shop for some custom FMIC piping.

Here you see an audi in its natural habitat:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

The shop has been really busy lately but they got some time in on my car. They sent me a few photos as a teaser.

Intercooler mounted and piping fabrication has begun:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

I can't wait to see this done. More more more!

:beer:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Progress! 

The FMIC piping has been completed. It turned out pretty frickin sweet. It's 2.5" from turbo to throttle body. I have some pretty crappy photos of them but it doesn't do the setup justice. I'll throw them up anyway.







And the whole bay.



Plus a little carporn from the shop. A twinned 370 putting down 420ish.



Now I need some assistance on using Eurodyne Maestro. It's one hell of a program that I may have jumped into a little hastily. If someone has the time and most of all patience to help a fellow member step by step get a base tune on their car it would be much appreciated it. I only want a base tune so I can get it up to FFE or somewhere else reputable on the east coast to tune it. :beer:

I did start the car on a 550 f21 file just to get some fluids moving only keeping it running for all of a minute at idle. Seems to be leak free! I am not sure if I am just behind on an update or if there is no f23 base file. If there wasn't I may just have to bring the car back to PSI Proformance (the shop that did the piping) and have their tuner Steve tune it. He did a GLI not long ago with an f23 on eurodyne that made 281 whp on a very conservative tune at about 18psi. 

Any help with maestro would be very great! I've begun to browse through the almost 140 page thread on maestro it is just very overwhelming and I am getting tired of having my friends chauffeur me around (and they are too!).


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I had some more time to dedicate to the TT today. I was able to flash it with a file that was AWP, 550cc injectors, vr6 maf housing, but was fit for the f21. I flashed it so I could merely turn it on and run fluids and see how it would idle. It idles pretty damn well with perfect vacuum. I need to get in touch with someone who has a file suited to my set up.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Flashed a new file today, basically the same file as last time only being that it enabled VVT this time. Idles great. I did throw a p0413 (Sec.Air Inj.Sys.Switching Valve A Circ.	Open) code upon start up. I quickly realized I forgot to plug in one of the sensors under the intake manifold. After I plugged it in and cleared the code I haven't been troubled with it.

I am working with Doug at FT right now on a different file, he has been nothing but a big help to me thus far.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Doug sent me a file with 0 boost duty just as a prelim before I start tuning. The car runs well but obviously lacks power. Fuel trims are within spec but I am having problems with maestro logger. Once I get that sorted its time for an actual tune!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Doug, Chris, and I have finally determined the reasoning to why I can't use maestro logger. It is because my ECU was flashed previously by Gonzo. Apparently his flashes use an APR protocol that necessitates a bench flash to over-write. Doug and Chris are working hard to find the solution to my issues. I'll post more when I get the tune sorted.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Why would I use APR-anything? Last time he said I shuffled checksums. Now I use APR's protocol? :facepalm:

I can't believe Chris hasn't figured out the fix yet (I mean he claims to write all of this tuning and flashing software and can't figure it out). Tell Chris to update his software to include an option to force flashing over every sector instead of skipping over sectors that match checksums. Bootmode/bench flashing is not required.

If you still have issues after that, don't let those two persuade you into thinking its my fault.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/slow_euro/9396213652/" said:


> [/URL]


This without a doubt is the BEST BUY of your build. When you're done with that little turbo and want to go BT you will only need to download the base file free of charge.:thumbup:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Haven't updated this in a while due to mechanical issues. I had 2 small coolant leaks one which was very minimal, and another which arose when I was trying to make it down to OCMD for H2OI. The one from H2OI was a small y pipe near the intake manifold that split down the seam which has since been repaired. I also had another leak due to forgetting a crush washer on a coolant line. The leak has since been fixed but while in the process a friend of mine broke off a turbo to manifold bolt. I need to locate some easy outs and then after that is fixed I'll be taking it to a tuner for a solid tune. I'm too overwhelmed with school and work (and excessive drinking) to have the patience to sit down and learn eurodyne properly. 

Pic for fun:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/slow_euro/10445431115/" title="IMG_2953 by FatAce, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5506/10445431115_91d32676a7.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="IMG_2953"></a>


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I finally sourced the reason for my coolant leak(s). After 13 years of solid use one can obviously assume the plastic coolant pieces are going to become brittle. Welp mine have. I finally found the leaks that have been plaguing me. 

This is the pipe that holds the coolant temp sensor.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/slow_euro/10984752263" title="IMG_3335[1] by Mike Wrigley, on Flickr"><img src="//farm6.staticflickr.com/5537/10984752263_050a3ff184.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="IMG_3335[1]"></a>

Here you can see a straight crack on the underside which when heated separated and dumped coolant.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/slow_euro/10984711844" title="IMG_3338[1] by Mike Wrigley, on Flickr"><img src="//farm6.staticflickr.com/5525/10984711844_6869392557.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="IMG_3338[1]"></a>

This is the other leak. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/slow_euro/10984753563" title="IMG_3334[1] by Mike Wrigley, on Flickr"><img src="//farm4.staticflickr.com/3830/10984753563_1cb291aebd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="IMG_3334[1]"></a>

You can see here the nipple broke off completely. It wasn't broken completely until removal but that was another source of failure.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/slow_euro/10984537565" title="IMG_3339[1] by Mike Wrigley, on Flickr"><img src="//farm6.staticflickr.com/5542/10984537565_0a8aefd0c5.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="IMG_3339[1]"></a>

I'm waiting on parts from ECS to arrive then she will be slapped back together and hopefully a tune may happen here before Christmas time. :bs: I'm sure something else will pop up...


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

All the stuff came in from ECS. I got all excited when opening the boxes and decided I needed more goodies. I saw the sale going on for 42 DD and pulled the trigger on their catback to compliment the existing 42 DD downpipe I currently have installed. 35% off brings their price of a catback lower then the relentless price which I am extremely happy about. Pics when it arrives... in December. I love the quality of my downpipe I'm sure this will not be any different.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

FatAce said:


> All the stuff came in from ECS. I got all excited when opening the boxes and decided I needed more goodies. I saw the sale going on for 42 DD and pulled the trigger on their catback to compliment the existing 42 DD downpipe I currently have installed. 35% off brings their price of a catback lower then the relentless price which I am extremely happy about. Pics when it arrives... in December. I love the quality of my downpipe I'm sure this will not be any different.


Glad to hear you got the coolant leak problem solved. Hopefully you'll get this thing tuned soon.

good luck!opcorn:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Rford71 said:


> Glad to hear you got the coolant leak problem solved. Hopefully you'll get this thing tuned soon.
> 
> good luck!opcorn:


Thanks Rob!

I did get the coolant leaks completely fixed which I am stoked about! Unfortunately I am having boosting issues now. The car has a simple flash requesting 0 boost duty. Therefore I should be somewhere in the 8-10lbs range if I remember correctly. I am only seeing about 2 lbs which I am going to guess is due to a boost leak. I will build a pressure tester tomorrow and try and diagnose it.


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

This thread is amazing, this is awesome work OP.

But it also makes me ashamed I do little to no work on my TT. Too scared of breaking stuff, or not being able to complete the job


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Checkers10160 said:


> This thread is amazing, this is awesome work OP.
> 
> But it also makes me ashamed I do little to no work on my TT. Too scared of breaking stuff, or not being able to complete the job


Thanks man much appreciated. It's all in the name of the game!

No progress to the TT itself, but it's progress for tomorrow. I made a boost leak tester which I will be applying to a coupler and slapping on my TIP. I made it from a air valve, a piece of PVC, a nylon insert hex nut, and a washer. Oh and don't forget the loctite!

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/slow_euro/11212343444" title="IMG_3397[1] by Mike Wrigley, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2845/11212343444_a87d075c4c.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="IMG_3397[1]"></a>

Inside:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/slow_euro/11212468163" title="IMG_3398[1] by Mike Wrigley, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3817/11212468163_3fdf5030fd.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="IMG_3398[1]"></a>

I hope to test tomorrow after the loctite cures and find all/most of my leaks. I've never pressure tested before so I'll probably be purchasing some vacuum hoses somewhere...


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=590&osCsid=d59183331020c888dc7ea155688d5a2f

you'll have more than enough for every line. :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That pressure tester is a good idea. I need to track down my leaks. 


What size line Luc?


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

lucpost said:


> http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=590&osCsid=d59183331020c888dc7ea155688d5a2f
> 
> you'll have more than enough for every line. :thumbup:


You the man, I was going to text you about this kit again.



Forty-six and 2 said:


> That pressure tester is a good idea. I need to track down my leaks.
> 
> 
> What size line Luc?


That's the shop kit for $50 which comes with more than enough lines, in four different sizes to completely revamp your vacuum system.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

FatAce said:


> You the man, I was going to text you about this kit again.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the shop kit for $50 which comes with more than enough lines, in four different sizes to completely revamp your vacuum system.


Yeah every size that you need pretty much. Only hoses that I didn't replace are the booster line to IM (I just did portions that were leaking), charge pipe to DV, and n75 to turbo. But I still have a good amount left over too.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I pressure tested today with no avail. I uncapped my oil cap, clamped my pcv, and pressurized at the TIP. I couldn't hear anything leaking but I wasn't holding pressure. I would charge until 10 psi (took 15 seconds) and then it would be back at 0 psi in about 3 seconds. My guess is that the leak is so bad it's not even making noise. 

At WOT I make about 2-3 psi which holds until redline. Is there any way that upon reinstallation of the turbo I swapped a vacuum line or something to the wastegate that would cause these issues? Also the line that connects to my wastegate got routed wrong and has a kink in it. My thoughts were that the kink would stop vacuum therefore keeping the wastegate closed which would lead to building more boost. I will be rerouting the line next time I work on the car in hopes that may be my issue. My next idea is that maybe my N75 is going bad?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you check all your vacuum lines? When I pressure tested mine it was doing the same thing. Well actually I couldn't even build any pressure. All the lines were brittle and cracked but the line that ran from the FPR to the bottom of the IM was completely sheered off, not even attached. Goodluck ha


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

FatAce said:


> Well I pressure tested today with no avail. I uncapped my oil cap, clamped my pcv, and pressurized at the TIP. I couldn't hear anything leaking but I wasn't holding pressure. I would charge until 10 psi (took 15 seconds) and then it would be back at 0 psi in about 3 seconds. My guess is that the leak is so bad it's not even making noise.
> 
> At WOT I make about 2-3 psi which holds until redline. Is there any way that upon reinstallation of the turbo I swapped a vacuum line or something to the wastegate that would cause these issues? Also the line that connects to my wastegate got routed wrong and has a kink in it. My thoughts were that the kink would stop vacuum therefore keeping the wastegate closed which would lead to building more boost. I will be rerouting the line next time I work on the car in hopes that may be my issue. My next idea is that maybe my N75 is going bad?


Hey mate, how much vacuum are you showing at idle, and what is the short term fuel trim (block 32) show? If the first fuel trim value is high and vacuum is low (greater than 19), then you have a nice leak that has nothing to do with pressurizing the intake tract (torn or completely disconnected vacuum line). However, if those look good, the you may have left a hose clamp loose on the intercooler (I know from experience), and under vacuum everything looks good as the vacuum is holding everything tight.

As soon as you begin building pressure then your rubber / silicon hoses start to expand allowing the pressure to release because they aren't clamped down tight. When I left a hose clamp off the inlet side of my IC, I would start to build pressure really quickly all the way until positive pressure... and then it would fall flat immediately. With the top down I could hear the rush of air and quickly found the loose hose clamp.

In regards to the Wastegate line... you could be forcing it open if there is a line connected directly from the pressurized side of the intake tract that runs directly to the WG (no N75 or MBC). That should be pretty simple to rule out though by tracing the line from the wastegate back to the pressure source.

Hope that helps


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help, Tony!

After the holidays I will be getting back on track with this thing. I want to see it lay some numbers down. Still haven't fixed my boost issues but I am damn near done with things I need before a solid tune. As far as that goes I scooped a 225 rear valance that will support the 42 DD catback I just ordered.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Exhaust is in. Should be on shortly.

42 DD 180Q Catback.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice, I also liked the snapchat too haha


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

FatAce said:


> Exhaust is in. Should be on shortly.
> 
> 42 DD 180Q Catback.


Looks niiiice... perfect fitment and _oh_ that shine when it's clean.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

she's one pretty b!itch, hopefully shes loud too if ya know what I mean.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Coming along well:thumbup:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

She's gonna make the boys drool and their girlfriends call her a slut.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Christmas came late from my girlfriend. I think I'll keep her around.

10" JL w0v3


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

A bent rim and a flat tire due to PA's beautiful road infrastructure, had me sideways in the snow at 60mph on the highway almost putting me into a guard rail. 






A bent rim doesn't always have to be a bad thing. I picked these up today, waiting on spacers.

Teaser:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like it was a good excuse to get new wheels:thumbup:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Rford71 said:


> Sounds like it was a good excuse to get new wheels:thumbup:


You know me too well.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Being as I am a function over form guy I don't believe in winter wheels. Finally got my new wheels mounted. 

RPF1's
18x9.5 
235/40/18 (for now)
20mm spacers up front
25mm spacers in the rear (need black lug nuts, the stainless ones aren't cutting it)

I am still on stock ride height mind you. Reason being, I am a manager at a ski resort and our lots are god awful. This will change come summer, I need to dial in the suspension being as my goal is to hit atleast two track sessions this year. 






Front:











Rear:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Haven't updated my thread for a multitude of reasons, mostly because I was tired of wrenching in the cold. After the successful turbo swap and fixing of some small issues, another large issue has struck again. Yet again it's not holding boost. Currently, the TT doesn't see much love being as I picked up a new toy.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

So the culprit has been found, the stock catback was clogged creating enough backpressure that it blew the wastegate flap open under boost. Finally installed the new 42 DD unit I had sitting in my room and BAM! Pow Pow. She's only running around 11 lbs due to the maestro tune which was the beginning of testing. The tune asks for 0 boost duty. It's seemingly running well, I need to take logs tomorrow and continue on from there. Took some awful photos real quick while me and the boys were wrenching.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Bike life was short lived being as I was able to flip it for $450 profit after I beat the piss out of it. Bought a new daily with the cash I had laying around. 


Found this gasket laying around so I decided it was time for a throttle body cleaning.



It wasn't in too bad of shape being as I've cleaned it before.



Since I felt as though I wasn't accomplishing anything by pulling it and not really needing a clean, I blasted it with some VHT Wrinkle Black.





And the finished product.



I'll post installed pics as I finsih blasting some other things.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Throttle Body fully assembled. 



I figured I would do it all at once, so I bought this.



Then I started ripping some stuff apart. First came this.



Then this. I sprayed the valve cover with some paint stripper, it didn't come out perfect on the first go but that's all I have a picture of now.



And the bay pic.



I'll toss some pics up of everything reassembled after the intake mani and valve cover are done baking.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Niiice :beer:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Valve Cover is re-done. Intake mani is still drying.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

One last pic while I wait on parts. Intake mani done.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

FatAce said:


> One last pic while I wait on parts. Intake mani done.


That manifold looks nice, but its begging for a set of billet injector cups from our good friends at Verdict :beer:
http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/Volkswagen_VW_Audi_Injector_Cup_Billet_1_8T_20v_p/vms107.htm


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> That manifold looks nice, but its begging for a set of billet injector cups from our good friends at Verdict :beer:
> http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/Volkswagen_VW_Audi_Injector_Cup_Billet_1_8T_20v_p/vms107.htm


You couldn't be anymore right, but unfortunately I am not willing to shell out $70 for something like that. If they came down on their price I would absolutely own a set.


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

FatAce said:


> You couldn't be anymore right, but unfortunately I am not willing to shell out $70 for something like that. If they came down on their price I would absolutely own a set.


and dont forget your charge pipe


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks great! No charge pipe here, mine'a a 180Q.


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

FatAce said:


> Looks great! No charge pipe here, mine'a a 180Q.


I know you have an f23, was just posting as example. I noticed that cold side charge pipe was still polished. Get it all black to match yo


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Letter K said:


> I know you have an f23, was just posting as example. I noticed that cold side charge pipe was still polished. Get it all black to match yo


I am contemplating it, although I think the end result with keeping it polished will add nice contrast. 

Put this thick chick on a diet this morning. Still need to pull some of the EVAP system and the actual SAI pump before I reassemble.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

SAI/N249/EVAP Delete is near completion. All the junk is ripped out, time to tidy up the mess it left and I will get to reassembling the car.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Come do mine. But make me pass emissions still.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

It's a cake walk. Get eurodyne and you're good to go! Mine will pass no problem.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

My catch can finally came in on Friday after over a week. Unfortunately, the guys over at 034 were unable to get me the correct setup despite me calling twice to confirm. I'll be calling them on Monday to try and get things sorted out.

Catch Can:



SAI Block-off Plate:





I'll be finishing up a whole lot more today after I get off of work.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

More progress:



All the stuff under the intake manifold removed.



Catch Can setup. 



Things left to do until I can fire her up;

Brake Booster Hose
Breather for top of catch can
Block off two spots on the TIP for the combi valve and the hockey puck
Seal a couple locations with vacuum nipples
Refill coolant levels
Find a suitable plug for the bottom of the catch can

Depending on how long it takes for parts I should have it up and running in a week.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Your car is coming together nicely!:thumbup:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Rford71 said:


> Your car is coming together nicely!:thumbup:


Thanks Bud!

ECU was dropped off at a local shop to be bench flashed today, I expect it back sometime tomorrow then I can finally log properly via Eurodyne.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I purchased a silicone brake booster hose from UroTuning which came in today, unfortunately it doesn't have the best fitment. It seems as though the ID on the hosing is probably 3-5 MM larger then what it should be. I am going to try and make some sort of grommet to connect the two a little better.



My ECU is still at the shop unfortunately, as soon as that comes in I'll be trying to throw some logs together and eventually crank the boost up and see what this little peashooter is made of.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I got everything buttoned up today.





I have to get some kinks worked out with Eurodyne then flash a new file and I should be ready to rock. The last thing I need to do is get another 4 bar fpr, being as I sold mine. Should have one in later tonight. I also want to give a shout out to Doug from Frankenturbo as he has been a huge help thus far.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

My buddy John threw me a 4 bar fpr. Here's the FPR.



And here's his 2.0 stroker.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks great Mike. I can't wait to see her on the road. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

looking good!!!:beer:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I should have figured when I got the ECU bench flashed I would have issues with my licensing agreement on Eurodyne. Once I get that settled, all she needs is a flash of Doug's file, which he already provided for me, and she will be good to go!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Chris Tapp from Eurodyne worked with me through a lot of issues to fix my problems. The ECU now has a flash from [email protected] successfully uploaded to it. Unfortunately one of my relays failed to the ECM and I threw it out before getting a part number on it. If anyone wants to help a brother out I am looking for relay 100's P/N which is located under the hood by the brake booster. I relocated mine and squished it.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

I responded to your other post in the OSQT, too.

This one? CLICK ME!

Looks like part 7M0951253A. The ECS link is the superceded part 4H0951253.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Drybar you da man! Big thanks, buddy. Just ordered it, lets pray that is the only issue and she fires up!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

It's a bittersweet day. I bought myself a new toy which I am ecstatic about but it means I will be parting ways with the TT in the near future. I'll probably regret it at some point but it's a necessary change. 

Here's the new toy. 




08 335i:
6spd mt
100% stock
60k on the clock


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Congrats on the new ride!!!!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Dope! Congrats on the new whip man.

Super bittersweet, but its a new build opcorn:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! I've been looking into VMR wheels so I may be in contact with you Noel!

Also I decided to throw her on the dyno stock to see what she'd throw down. 






270/280 wheel made me excited. She's healthy. All this thing needs is downpipes intakes and a new FMIC core with a tune to make 400 wheel. :beer: Intakes show up tomorrow!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

FYI, we've had a twin-turbo N54-engine product in development for a couple years now. When complete they'll support 500+whp.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> FYI, we've had a twin-turbo N54-engine product in development for a couple years now. When complete they'll support 500+whp.


You're the man Doug, thanks again for all the help with the f23 setup. If 400 whp doesn't cut it I'll be in contact. :beer:

The bimmer didn't stay stock for even a week. 

Burger Motorsports Dual Cone Intakes.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Great work in this thread dude! Love the motor maintenance.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Car is officially being parted.

Let me know if you need anything,


----------

